# Hermes



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Gents does anyone have any details of a trawler Hermes lost off Shetland in 1900 She was owned and maybe registered in Dundee
Many thanks


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Try here Aberdeen built ships
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=HERMES&index=100267
billblow


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Hi Donald
I checked the Aberdeen Almanacs today. She doesnt appear in the Dundee lists. I guess she was never registered in Dundee or she was on the register for such a short time that she never made it into the almanac.
The news paper reports of her loss are pretty horrendous and report at least 14 boats and 142 men lost in the same storm.
The time period involved 1898/99 saw amushrooming of the Dundee steam trawler fleet from one to fourteen over one year.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Donald, Douglas MNL's say registered Dundee 1899 previously from new registerd at Hull. So would appear not long at Dundee before lost.
billblow


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Donald/Bill/Linnea LL590
HERMES 99592 H209 Registered in Hull 1/4/1893 transfered to Dundee 27/10/1899 Hull registry closed.


regards
Roger


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks very much for the valuable info gentlemen ,I wondered why I had not found her with the Dundee reg ...Thanks again


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Look here, registered at Dundee 1899

http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/viewimages.php?year=1900&name=HERMES&page=162&imagesource=CLIP images


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Report in The Times dated 26 February 1900, page 11, 'Disasters at Sea....A Lloyd's message from Aberdeen says that the trawlers trading from that port are now reported to be missing are the Mizpah, Hermes, Ulundi, Tento and Strathtay. The telegraph was now in operation at other ports, but inquiries were unsuccessful. Her Majety's Ship Jackal went northwards on Friday in search, a report having arisen that two were seen at sea in tow a long way off...'

Dave W


----------

